# Boney Falls



## hoopers1992 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi folks, I'm new to this forum. I've tried both fly fishing and fishing with spinners/bait in various spots along the Escanaba over the last couple years and never seemed to find a good location. A few days ago I tried the Boney Falls Dam, as I read there was good fishing for browns and rainbows. Again, tried both flies and spinners, but no luck. Lots of shallow areas and the water felt pretty warm (I don't carry a thermometer).

Any advice on general locations to try for trout along the Escanaba? Any species is fine with me. Preferably spots that are wadeable. Not looking for anyone's secret holes, just some guidance.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

hoopers1992 said:


> Any advice on general locations to try for trout along the Escanaba? Any species is fine with me. Preferably spots that are wadeable. Not looking for anyone's secret holes, just some guidance.


:Welcome:

It's nice to see a thread regarding a mentionable river for a change. I don't have much experience on the Esky. But perhaps try further upstream near or above Gwinn. It's a huge system.

Also there is a river anglers association I believe that can be joined that provides and maintains access areas.


----------



## Teggs (Mar 20, 2013)

Join us at the escanaba river association. We have a great lodge and plenty of wadeable water. We do our own stocking program as well as create fish habitat around the lodge. The water warms up alot below the falls during summer which makes trout fishing tough when the sun is up. There is lots of good exploring to be done from sawyer all the way down south of gwinn towards rock


----------



## hoopers1992 (Aug 8, 2018)

Teggs said:


> Join us at the escanaba river association. We have a great lodge and plenty of wadeable water. We do our own stocking program as well as create fish habitat around the lodge. The water warms up alot below the falls during summer which makes trout fishing tough when the sun is up. There is lots of good exploring to be done from sawyer all the way down south of gwinn towards rock


I'd be interested in getting more details about the lodge. I live in Manistique so for the last year or so I've focused most of my attention on the Fox but want to become more familar with the Escanaba.


----------

